

MATTER: First article out today for $0.99 - pablosanchez
http://readmatter.com/
The Kickstarter funded project for high-quality journalism, released their first article today.
======
loceng
Very interesting model. I hope it works out.

~~~
pablosanchez
We'll see. I do agree we're entering on a phase where people want to curate
the over-information they're exposed to. I don't know if this will be the way
to go, though. It's just a matter of time.

~~~
loceng
Just need to keep making enough sales to continue creating articles so your
userbase increases in size. Probably a good idea to promote a newsletter to
signup to for updates (possibly offer a weekly and monthly version).

~~~
pablosanchez
Do you think it's possible to sustain this model w/out advertising? I'd love
if they can pull that off.

